# One haned user workbench...



## manxnorton (5 Sep 2018)

Hi all,
over the years all my workbenches were bought or old desks etc.
So thought my first ever workbench with my old hand (pardon the pun only got one arm working lol)
a rough sketch and off to B&Q...a great bloke help me, and even loaded the wood into my car.
So far £34..but needed better screws nother £12.
all adds up.
so I use plenty of clamps overwise it'll be hard..





not bad with a saw...could be better mind.




onto smooth things.




a quick moch up.




looking at it now theres is plenty of ways this could of come together...but hope its ok.




nuff to today...rush off my feet lol.
so tomorrow will be strengthen the top and side skirks




TBC
As always, i'm re-learning basic skills etc that my memory was lost.
Be great if any suggestions for another bench, of what you would change etc.
open to anything, but please could you put a picture of what your suggesting otherwise I may get confuse (I have now got 'Learning difficulty's' due to illness.
thanks so much for viewing.
Bri


----------



## custard (5 Sep 2018)

Full credit to you Brian. You are the living proof that you can't keep a good man down.

=D>


----------



## MikeG. (5 Sep 2018)

Great effort Brian.

I seriously suggest investing in one or two of these. You'll wonder how you managed without.


----------



## Ttrees (5 Sep 2018)

Are these the same ones which are in Lidl from time to time, I'm not mad about those but might do for a quick affix, I use them for my worklight sometimes
Are they better quality?

Here's another type which I've seen, but don't know if they are any good,
I think I've only seen them in this bandsaw video, and the Axminster site.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bUoHHdLex0

The Axi version...
https://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-t ... p-ax945902
I presume you can get these way cheaper
Tom


----------



## MusicMan (6 Sep 2018)

Brian

Unconventional, but I suggest you stiffen your bench with plywood sides and back, screwed or nailed on. 12 mm will be fine, you can get it cut accurately to size in e.g. B&Q, it will be stiffer than a jointed stretcher/frame and you can put shelves or drawers inside later on if you want.

You could also screw it to the wall, but there are times when it will be handy to pull it out to get at both sides.


Good luck
Keith


----------



## Sideways (6 Sep 2018)

Ttrees":uxlpavvz said:


> Are these the same ones which are in Lidl from time to time, I'm not mad about those but might do for a quick affix, I use them for my worklight sometimes
> Are they better quality?
> 
> Here's another type which I've seen, but don't know if they are any good,
> ...



The first ratchets mentioned by Mike are great for single handed use. Lightweight and strong enough for a lot of jobs. There are better and worse versions of them. Worthwhile buying from a reputable source to get good ones. Back in the day I got a discount for buying 10 at a time and split them with a mate. Honestly, it would have been worth keeping all 10. Very fast to use, cheap and great for glue ups as well as clamping stuff down to the edge of the bench or workmate. 
The clamps you link to Tom - Bessy / Axminster/Festool - are much stronger and top quality but for me turned out to be poor for single hand use. The sliding jaw slides loosely along the shaft until actually clamped and the handle sticks out so far the "spread" is too big for my average sized hands. I have them for the saw track but they're surprisingly awkward to use. They're also much more expensive. 

Thinking about what would be most usable one handed, I wonder if dog holes in the bench and a pair of old fashioned forged hold downs wouldn't be good. Drop them in the holes, line up, a tap with a hammer to lock, another tap on the back to release ...
A pack of round ally bench dogs to make moveable stops to the back and side of the workpiece would be handy too.


----------



## MusicMan (6 Sep 2018)

+1 for bench holdfasts. You can get them in either 20 or 25 mm though 20 mm can also take 3/4" accessories. It hadn't occurred to me before but they are perfect one-handed tools. Drop them into the hole and line them up on the work (with a piece of wood to prevent marking). Let go, pick up a mallet and whack them. I use them on almost every job. You just need a worktop between 2" and 4" thick and a couple of lines of 20 mm holes. They will also take the Veritas or other dogs. Look up the notch trick for holding a flat board against a dog, too.

Holding and clamping stuff will be very important for you as they will replace the missing hand!

Keith


----------



## manxnorton (6 Sep 2018)

Wow!
Thx so much for the emazing help! 
Haven’t played today...lol a all grain beer brewday for my pal...
But looking at streghing the table I can’t afford such as plywood etc just atm..but thinking the off cuts to make a skirt of such...if you know what I mean..
And also screw the bench once done varnish etc to the wall.
Loads of food for thought for the clamp situation!!! 
In an ideal world n money to spend!! Would love to do a table top glued and planed!!! 
But I never say never!!! If I can improvise I can do anything we clamps etc...
Mind thinking of the door I mentioned to cut to length maybe a PITA...
Watch this space...
Any suggestions on varnish/coating??? Only got a small bit of linseed oil 
Thx 
Bri :lol:


----------



## manxnorton (7 Sep 2018)

more playing today....




looks bit scruffy, some of the holders are silicone tubing to protect from the screws.












think i'm going dismantled the door and get the paint off and see how the wood is.....then take it from there..
TBC
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (7 Sep 2018)

here we go with the door...
A PITA to carry it and get it perched lol.
but shere ball! n a few sware words.




nearly done...tongue and groove I think :?: 




these for later..




clamps are my best friend :lol: 




years n years of paint, but itll be worth it.




got this plane years ago, when I first joined this forum...maybe itll be use :?: 
all day...on my foot(feet!! lol) so now I can feel a relax coming..
really enjoying this.
Thx for viewing.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (7 Sep 2018)

heres the plane..sorry I missed it.. :mrgreen: 




Bri


----------



## AES (7 Sep 2018)

Thanks for posting Bri. A G R E A T motivator to those who "have a bit of a medical problem" to see how someone who has a REAL problems manages to carry on and achieve results undaunted. A lesson to us all Sir. =D> =D> =D>

Edit for a P.S. Sounds like you have budget restrictions (haven't we all ? ;-) ), but here's a link to a range of one-handed clamps by the German company Wolf:

http://www.wolfcraft.com/en/products/p/ ... index.html

They do a range of sizes, and different "strengths" (i.e. clamping power). I find them excellent but they're not cheap! Also I don't know if they're available in UK or not, but in the link above (which describes the various one-handed clamps they do) there's also a separate header section where you can look up local to you dealers from which you can no doubt get prices.

HTH, good luck.


----------



## manxnorton (8 Sep 2018)

Thanks so much for the warming reply, really apreciate it.
I have a racchet type clamps but up at Scotland atm..there I call the medium size ones..think if I’m ever going to do a glue up laminated work bench I would need higher ones and at least 2-4...plus more lol..can never get nuff clamps..
The view look cluttered but thinking the table top would need over hanging as there sharp chisels don’t want to have an accident..
Tbh I’m chuffed..rough n ready but can only get more skills and knowledge..
Pure theropy 
Thx again 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (8 Sep 2018)

Got a great PM earlier on.
About problems with people might not understand me!
So, I’m going to shorten the sentences, and not put slang! Etc lol. 
Hope this helps, it’s hard for me but the best therapy is actually doing it!
Hope you all understand.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (15 Sep 2018)

15/09/18
well I got really frustrated with the wood I bought from B&Q.
the bloke isn't a service to cut my wood to length!!!
So I had to do with whats on offer (BTW the wood is for another project)
The make things more frustrating the wood is warped, so with only a small hand plane, I got a bit p off tbh.
I decided supports be a good thing.




Notive the first plank? no power sander...so stopped that idea.




cluttered but it ok so far.




had to get this power planer..my good arm was aching.
but it takes practice lol.




And when I went to my lock up I found more tools I forgot about lol
this be handy...





Anyways,
a question for yous please
which company can provide the wood planed and jointed, so I don't have to mess on, and cut the wood to lengths :idea: ?
I live at Newcastle.
thank you 
Bri


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Sep 2018)

Having one arm, you'd find a hot melt glue gun especially useful - a dot here and there keeps stuff in place and/or level while you cramp or drill it. You'd be surprised what you end up using one for.


----------



## manxnorton (16 Sep 2018)

phil.p":3qwz5u8g said:


> Having one arm, you'd find a hot melt glue gun especially useful - a dot here and there keeps stuff in place and/or level while you cramp or drill it. You'd be surprised what you end up using one for.



=D> :idea: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!
I have one..get in!! never thought about it!
thanks a million, really appreciate that.
could of done with glue gun earlier on, putting this up.




thank you Bri


----------



## manxnorton (16 Sep 2018)

latest messing on :lol: 




getting more clamps








first attempt on making one...




Bri


----------



## SammyQ (18 Sep 2018)

Brian, you're an inspiration mate; keep on chuggin'! Respect. Oh, an' mix in the slang. The purists can go shove it; us that likes a bit of variety appreciate it. Here's one from Belfast: " chap yer bap" ...a haircut....


----------



## Jacob (18 Sep 2018)

One handed? don't forget two feet. 
Theres a long tradition of foot operated clamping devices. 
Shave Horse and Saddlers Clam spring to mind but there must be lots of other possibilities.
Think of treadle lathe - instead of turning it could pull down a counter-weighted beam or something.


----------



## manxnorton (24 Sep 2018)

Thanks guys,
I had a weekend off, but managed to tackle a couple of saw mounts thingys :mrgreen: 









cant wai to get a shadow board up tbh.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (29 Sep 2018)

getting there.....




aching hand with plane and sanding blocks, so new toys to play with.




mind one handed using the sander is an art!! :lol: 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (1 Oct 2018)

Hi all.
been planing and gluing yesterday.
so far ok.




this is going to be a partition in a Art canvas cabinet , for my sister.
Alas the wood I got from B&Q was utter dog toffee.
So I ended up spending more money from wickes and found the planks had a great edge, but minimum planing.
The wood is Redwood.
As I said not cheap :lol: 
here is a basic idea what is supposed to come out like :shock: fingers crossed :mrgreen: 




Off to glue up another partition.
TBC
Bri


----------



## AES (1 Oct 2018)

Blimey! To me that looks good for a 2-handed bloke. As a one-hander I think you (and your sister) should be well chuffed with your work. Well done mate =D>


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Oct 2018)

Look for a timber merchant or decent builder's merchant - 95% of timber sold in the sheds is garbage.


----------



## manxnorton (1 Oct 2018)

Been looking at a lot of work benches designs, so if I make another one.




I just jumped in tbh, not thinking.
Ohh well, i'll learn.  
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (1 Oct 2018)

A quick change...angled screws to sucure.
Until I get more knowledgeable :lol: :lol: 




Bri


----------



## manxnorton (1 Oct 2018)

The good thing is its only secured with screws, so I could dis mantle it.
Once I find the better way to do it.
Love WIP... :lol: 
Bri


----------



## Bm101 (1 Oct 2018)

Good for you Bri. 
Have you thought about cross bracing the legs for extra stability?
There's a guy called Richard Maguire who goes under the online name of the English Woodworker. 
There's some info on some of his benches here https://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/ca ... workbench/
The reason I mention him is not that you build some super bench but that I remember seeing a bench that he had cross braced in a diagonal manner. So not end leg to end leg at 90 degrees but from the bench top(ish) to the bottom corner of the opposite. 
I'm making this seem hard... 
If you are working from right to left as a right hander you would fix brace high on the right side and low on the left ideally front and back. Think the idea is displacement of energy and to me at least it makes a lot of sense but I'm no engineer. 
I have searched but I can't find the pictures I saw originally. Apologies. 
Maybe the clever types can explain the maths but it looks sensible to me in laymans terms because you are directing any force down to the floor more than racking it sideways. 
Good to see you are back and cracking on fella. Bench looks like a practical solution. =D>
Well done fella.
Regards
Chris


----------



## manxnorton (1 Oct 2018)

Bm101":2d1by351 said:


> Good for you Bri.
> Have you thought about cross bracing the legs for extra stability?
> There's a guy called Richard Maguire who goes under the online name of the English Woodworker.
> There's some info on some of his benches here https://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/ca ... workbench/
> ...


TBH Chris unless I see a pic, as you said itll takes a long time to fathom out what supposed to do...even layman terms...so I apologise.
I really appreciate taking the time and explain. =D> 
Its a PITA sometimes having a broken brain :mrgreen: 
M8, theres some lovely benches there, I can only be inspired.
One day :wink: 
thanks so much pal, and putting up with my woffle lol.
Bri


----------



## Bm101 (2 Oct 2018)

I did a very quick sketch Bri. I didn't do a great job in explaining so don't apologise, my fault.






Top one is weakest.
I don't know if two or three is intrinsically stronger. Maybe those with more knowledge can shine some light?
The reason I mentioned it was that it struck me that on a smallish bench like yours when you have it against the wall it might work better because you can screw/bolt it to the back faces (screw it onto the back of the bench that's against the wall) with no alteration to what you have built then I'd be after putting a couple of coach screws or similar into the wall. If you buy a pack of washers to fit the bolts you can take out any lack of square in the walls so your bench sits dead flat against the wall. Bench racking and movement gone for almost no cost which means in practical terms you're working on a stable surface.
Hope that makes more sense fella.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## manxnorton (3 Oct 2018)

Bm101":1stzxca2 said:


> I did a very quick sketch Bri. I didn't do a great job in explaining so don't apologise, my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris, straight away I got it, from the pics etc.
Thank you very much for taking the time n effort to reply, really appreciate it  =D> 
I look at the sturdiness of it all, and the wall fixing is the way ahead..
Been tinkering this morning.




ill replace the wood tops...or once I get planer should I say.
Then magnate holders are great.




Always loads to change.
Bri


----------



## Bm101 (3 Oct 2018)

Great stuff Bri. Glad I could help a little.
I'm lucky enough to have a shed that's big enough for a couple of benches and a Mrs that didn't think she was on Grand Designs when we moved here and try to claim it as a 'space'
One of mine is just an old garden table. I braced the legs and screwed a sheet of ply to the top. You could use mdf etc . Whatever you can pick up.
I use that for lots of stuff. I have my grinders and that bolted to it. I also have another 'bench' that was an old school table with a metal frame. I have my vices bolted to that and that's where i file away a bit of bronze when I get a bit of time spare every once in a while.
Meanwhile my woodworking bench is a big lump of glued together (cheap) hardwood that still sits on the aldi trestles I bought to make it on because I've never got round to fitting the legs...  
Criminal but it works.  
I could use the vice sometimes but I get round it for my limited needs. 
The bench works as it is for most stuff.
When I get this round of work done on the house I'd like to finish the bench this winter. 
My point is you have a place to do your work. Why worry about flattening the top with a plane? Screw a bit of mdf down you are good to go.
Good work bad work or indifferent? Doesn't matter as much as you are doing the work because you have a space to do it. At least in my mind.
Cheer Bri
One beginner to another mind,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## manxnorton (6 Oct 2018)

Bm101":38fihipv said:


> Great stuff Bri. Glad I could help a little.
> I'm lucky enough to have a shed that's big enough for a couple of benches and a Mrs that didn't think she was on Grand Designs when we moved here and try to claim it as a 'space'
> One of mine is just an old garden table. I braced the legs and screwed a sheet of ply to the top. You could use mdf etc . Whatever you can pick up.
> I use that for lots of stuff. I have my grinders and that bolted to it. I also have another 'bench' that was an old school table with a metal frame. I have my vices bolted to that and that's where i file away a bit of bronze when I get a bit of time spare every once in a while.
> ...



Morning Chris,
I like your style with using what space and wood etc. you have.
Not being a snob or owt! :lol: but after years of re-using old desks and stuff, it was about time I attempted to make my own.
Not as easy as I imagine, specially using the 'Grey matter!' #-o 
Bloody breat idea about the MDF! I couldn't think of it myself, things so simple are 'Tunnel vision' as far as me using my brain.
Mind! If the price I paid for plywood board yesterday is anything to go by (£17), covering a area of 165cm x 46cm might be bit expensive...but don't know as yet.
Eventually I will get my knife grinders installed, as I've been away from it for so long  
But small steps and all that.
At least I see a progress, pics are wort and all :lol: 
from this.




to that, not perfect but defo an improvement.




And my planning and laminating is getting better :mrgreen: 
from this.




To this.




Now starting another project(s), so itll be on shorty.
Of to cut out plywood by hand saw, my daily workout :lol: 
Bri


----------



## Bm101 (7 Oct 2018)

Looking tidy!


----------



## manxnorton (15 Oct 2018)

thank you all,
sorry I've not on latly, long days in the workshop knackers me out lol.
 
Bri


----------

